# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  شكرا على جرحك \\\ يجي منك أكثر

## الأمل الوردي

مســـــاءكم \\\ صبـــــاحكــم 
جــ ,,,, ــــوري


مجموعة MMS & SMS

إن شاء الله تعجبكم 



[
{ ... مــدخـــل 

ليــهـ لا غـبت بـ \ صبـاحي 
ما يكـون الصبــح صبح ؟؟
وليـهـ .. لا جافيـت \ ليلي 
امسحه هـ \ اليـوم 
مسح 























مـخـرج ... }

مــا أحبــهـ مثــل أول ...
بــس مــا عمــري 
\\\ كــرهتــهـ \\

----------


## سـلـوان

*روعــــة..*

*ربي يعطيك العـافية ولااا هنت على هـ الأختيـار الذوق..*

*موفقـة..*

----------


## فرح

يسلموو حبيبتي 
ع المسجاااات الرووووعه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو وسائط ومسجات روعة ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق المحبة

ج ــنااان عالآخ ـــر ..


يــ س ــلموو خ ــيتو كتيرر ح ــلووين ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


دمتي بكل خ ــيررر ..

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلموو

----------

